# ED injection and infusion codes



## bstephen (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi
I am looking for a nice article or free resource that explains ED infusion and injection codes.  Does anyone have a good resource? I seem to remember a HealthCare Business Monthly article, but I can't find it

Thank you!

Becky


----------



## Ckemp0619 (Feb 1, 2017)

Not sure if this helps but this is a decent article from HCPro that explains the hierarchy of the infusion and injection codes. I came up with a little "cheat sheet" for our facility showing the most common injection and infusion codes that our facility sees and the hierarchy of how they should be reported. Some points to remember of course are to make sure there aren't any injections that are included in any ER procedures that may have been performed, exclude any hydration time from infusion times that are done concurrently and to watch for multiple IV sites. Hope that helps! 

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-281174-8160/Injections-and-infusions-continue-to-confuse-coders.html


----------



## bstephen (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you Chelsea.  I will review this. I was hoping also for the codes and descriptions.  I am providing some education to some nurses who need help in understanding the basics of what infusion is in the ED.  So yes, a cheat sheet of some sort to go with it would be helpful


----------

